# How to reduce thyroid antibodies?



## aleks80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello,
What do you do for reducing thyroid antibodies?

I take selenium (200 mcg per day). How long can it be taken in such dosage without causing problems?
What other suppelements do you take?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I went gluten free.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Me too.
I eat a few brazil nuts for selenium every day, also.


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

I found gluten free helped a lot as well, but probably should look at brazil nuts as well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Me too, I eat some walnuts and almonds but will try adding some Brazil nuts too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aleks80 said:


> Hello,
> What do you do for reducing thyroid antibodies?
> 
> I take selenium (200 mcg per day). How long can it be taken in such dosage without causing problems?
> What other suppelements do you take?


I have taken 200 mcg. of Selenium per day for years and years. That is a good and "safe" dose!

Omega III is awesome for reducing antibodies as well.

Proper diet, life-style improvements, moderate exercise, good attitude..............all positive things do in fact reduce antibodies!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Omega III must be good for a lot of things, my counselor suggested it too. Mind & body a good connection!


----------

